# DMOC 645- NON - CAN controlled



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

All DMOC645 controllers should have CANBus. Not all of them will be CAN controlled. I believe that generation 1 DMOC645's came both ways. The GEN2 are only CAN controlled as far as I know. Does your DMOC645 have color coded cables sticking out of it or does the motor connect via bars sticking up inside of a little box?

Which inverter produced the output in your picture?

You do not need to flash the firmware to change which motor it is configured for. You use CCShell and upload a different .PAR file to do that. Or, you can use CCShell and directly enter in the relevant info such as encoder count, rotor resistance, inductance, etc. That might be hard information to come by.

Which motor did you want to use?


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

My DMOC has cables sticking out, see attached photos. 

This output was from the inverter that would not flash. 

I would like to test it on the Seimens motor, because that is what I have available. Is there any way I can save the current .PAR file and upload one for the Seimens?

Is there any way to tell if a .ccs file is similar to the required one for this controller? I haven't been able to find this GUID


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

That looks like a second gen DMOC645 to me and the text output you showed seems to suggest that it is CAN drive only. If you flash the firmware floating around for the Transit Connect Electric then that should have with it the Siemens motor parameters for a 1PV5135. You can however use CCShell to download the current parameters if the DMOC will respond on the serial port.

I can't find a CCS file that matches your GUID either. You seem to have a DMOC that is around a year or more older than the ones we all got from the AZD bankruptcy auction. You can edit one of the files included with their tools and see what happens. You just need to edit the GUID to match yours. Then extract the PAR file and we'll see if it makes any sense.

As far as canbus for your controller: Are you sure you hooked it up properly? Can you scope the data signal to see what is happening?


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! 

I have a couple of controllers similar to this one (air cooled), and one that I have purchased from RemoteContact (liquid cooled). Here is what I did:

1) wire up ampseal connector for controllers
2) run MAHLE Service logiq on liquid cooled controller
3) attach kvaser light
4) flash completed successfully
5) plug connector into air cooled controller
6) run Mahle Service logiq
7) program says "controller does not have hardware to communicate"

This all being said, I believe that the wiring is correct sense it did work on the water cooled controller. For some reason I cannot flash the air cooled controller. I will try to download the .par file tonight and upload it. I do not have a scope unfortunately.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

If you could save the .par file and .ccs file before you start, you may have information that would prove valuable to another user who has the AC90 motor that was used in some of the Solectria automobiles.

Save an original set of the .ccs and .par file and work from a copy of them.

As you may already know, the BC-E7-AE-77-D0-87-59-51.ccs file has the Siemens motor and Transit Connect parameters.
Notepad++ or a similar editor would let you put both of the versions of each file up on the screen where you can cut and paste away.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Brian_rides_bikes said:


> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> I have a couple of controllers similar to this one (air cooled), and one that I have purchased from RemoteContact (liquid cooled). Here is what I did:
> 
> ...


Have you added termination resistance to the bus? You didn't mention it. Sometimes certain hardware can get away with improper termination and other hardware doesn't work. Make sure that your canbus is terminated on both sides with 120 ohms of resistance. The bus should measure 60 ohms from H to L. If you do not do this you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Weisheimer said:


> If you could save the .par file and .ccs file before you start, you may have information that would prove valuable to another user who has the AC90 motor that was used in some of the Solectria automobiles.
> 
> Save an original set of the .ccs and .par file and work from a copy of them.
> 
> ...


I went through and made a .ccs file that with the adjusted GUID using the BC-E7 one as a starting point. The data does not seem to be interpreting correctly as even motor position is changing with no motor connected. I have attached a .txt file of the data log. Do you have any idea how I could choose a better starting point? How do I save a .par file?


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

CKidder said:


> Have you added termination resistance to the bus? You didn't mention it. Sometimes certain hardware can get away with improper termination and other hardware doesn't work. Make sure that your canbus is terminated on both sides with 120 ohms of resistance. The bus should measure 60 ohms from H to L. If you do not do this you're going to have a bad time.


After resetting the program, and adding proper termination, I was able to flash the controller! I do have another controller here if we can figure out how to grab the .par files for the AC90 configuration if it is beneficial to anyone.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome! To grab a par file you need to first have the proper CCS file. You fire up CCShell and connect to the controller. Then, ask for the EEPROM settings screen and let it download them all. There should be a button to press to save the parameters. This will let you save a PAR file. But, you must have the proper CCS file for this to work. Unfortunately Azure seems to have built a ton of controllers with different GUIDs and so who knows if anyone has a CCS file compatible with your other controller.


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anybody had success changing the DMOC settings for a different motor? I am thinking it would be great to be able to use it on something like the HPEVS AC75. Now that the controller is flashed, i do have access to CCSHELL and the PAR files.


----------

